# hotspot shield



## abuiltmale (Jul 26, 2009)

I have had 3 problems with the hotspot shield.......1. I cannot log into my Yahoo Msger 2. I cannot get my emails from my domain name 3. I cannot log into Comcast caller ID for my PC.......as soon as I turn it off ( which is a pain) Everything starts working again.......please help!


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello 

There are currently some known issues using Hotspot Shield with some ISP's here in Canada. Rogers Cable, Cantel Communications and Shaw Cable to mention a few,are all blocking connections that appear to be from a proxy server...

and the remote VPN gateway that Hotspot uses looks a lot like a proxy server.

I don't' know for sure but i wonder if it could be that the applications you are using have the same issue?

Riv


----------



## abuiltmale (Jul 26, 2009)

Well Hotspot Shield is not being blocked on my Cable System , it that I'm not able to log into my Yahoo Messenger, My Caller Id program, and my email program from my own domain. So the problem you are talking about above does not apply to me.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello, sorry...

I should have said they are blocking the HTTP requests that appear to originate behind a proxy. They are not blocking the IP connections themselves. I was wondering if Yahoo Messenger and the other sites might be doing the same thing. I will investigate that further later today if i can. 

I have seen a lot of problems with it being caused by the fact that it basically hides your identity from the applications. Some applications don't like that. Especially communications applications like messenger and email.

Riv


----------



## abuiltmale (Jul 26, 2009)

Please keep me informed on what you find. Thank You


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello 

well... i'm learning as we go, but from what i've been able to gather...

some of these applications use the client IP address to provide different content based on location. For example it may be used to determine what language to display the page in, or what e-mail accounts in a database to allow access to.

If that is correct then i don't think it's practical to use Hotspot Shield with those applications

Riv


----------



## abuiltmale (Jul 26, 2009)

OK...Guess I'll uninstall it, since I can't use it for some and not the others. Wish there was a way to do that though. Thanks


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know for sure that it's not possible to setup it up that way, i'm not really all that experienced with the product.

If you are using it for privacy of your network ID on particular sites you might keep it installed and just turn it on when needed.

The other thing it does is ensure that all transactions are secured with SSL, but you can do that yourself just by making sure that you are using HTTPS on those pages.

Riv


----------

